# Has anyone tried Silicol - silica gel?



## Guest (Jan 3, 2000)

I have a bottle of this waiting to be used from my IBS but just wondered of any of you lot have tried it before.I got it on reading a article about this young woman taking it and she claimed it really did help to clear up her IBS.Any info. return here, please.THANKS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2000)

victoriar - I can't claim to know anything at all about this treatment, but it's ringing alarm bells with me! I may be totally wrong, but isn't silica gel related to the silicone used in breast enhancement surgery, leakage of which has made so many people so sick??Please read up on it carefully before you try using it!







Julie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The silcone used in breast implants did *not* make people sick. That was just their claim.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2000)

Hi Flux! Glad to see you made it to "the other side" of the Millennium with the rest of us







You're right - most of the "evidence" of illness caused by leaking silicone is purely anecdotal, and has not _yet_ been borne out by (presumably independent?) scientific research.But I still say that I, personally, would think twice before ingesting a substance which STILL has such a huge question mark over its safety - as I understand it, investigations are ongoing.I just wanted to point out the _possible_ dangers to Victoria, in case it hadn't occurred to her.Julie


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Hmm, so does that major question of safety apply to this product too?







Anyway, I'm not sure what "silica gel" refers to exactly. It sounds awfully familiar to the dessicant found inside pill bottles. That form is always accompanied by the infamous *"do not eat"* warning and it probably would *not* be such a good idea to ignore it.[This message has been edited by flux (edited 01-03-2000).]


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

I SURE HOPE THAT THIS IS NOT YOU HAVE,







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Silica GelMSDS Number: S1610 --- Effective Date: 12/08/96--------------------------------------------------------------------------------1. Product IdentificationSynonyms: Kieselgel; Daiso Gel CAS No.: 63231-67-4 Molecular Weight: Not applicable. Chemical Formula: Not applicable. Product Codes: 3404, 3405, 3406 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------2. Composition/Information on Ingredients Ingredient CAS No Percent Hazardous --------------------------------------- ------------ ------- --------- Silica Gel 63231-67-4 99 - 100% Yes --------------------------------------------------------------------------------3. Hazards IdentificationEmergency Overview -------------------------- CAUTION! HARMFUL IF INHALED. MAY CAUSE IRRITATION. TARGET ORGAN(S):Lungs, respiratory system. J.T. Baker SAF-T-DATA(tm) Ratings (Provided here for your convenience) ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Health Rating: 2 - Moderate Flammability Rating: 0 - None Reactivity Rating: 0 - None Contact Rating: 1 - Slight Lab Protective Equip: GOGGLES; LAB COAT; VENT HOOD; PROPER GLOVES Storage Color Code: Orange (General Storage) ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Potential Health Effects ---------------------------------- The most severe health hazards associated with Silica Gel are listed since the exact form of Silica contained in this product is unknown. Inhalation: Irritation of upper respiratory tract, excessive inhalation may cause lung damage, pneumoconiosis, silicosis, cyanosis, coughing, difficult breathing. Ingestion: None identified. Skin Contact: Irritation. Eye Contact: Irritation. Chronic Exposure: Lung damage, congestion of heart, liver, kidneys, and spleen, alters blood composition. Aggravation of Pre-existing Conditions: Respiratory system disease. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------4. First Aid MeasuresInhalation: If inhaled, remove to fresh air. If not breathing, give artificial respiration. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen. Prompt action is essential. Ingestion: Induce vomiting immediately as directed by medical personnel. Never give anything by mouth to an unconscious person. Get medical attention. Skin Contact: In case of contact, flush skin with water. Eye Contact: In case of eye contact, immediately flush with plenty of water for at least 15 minutes. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------5. Fire Fighting MeasuresFire: Not expected to be a fire hazard. Explosion: None identified. Fire Extinguishing Media: Use extinguishing media appropriate for surrounding fire. Special Information: Firefighters should wear proper protective equipment and self-contained breathing apparatus with full facepiece operated in positive pressure mode. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------6. Accidental Release MeasuresWear suitable protective clothing. Carefully sweep up and remove. Vacuuming or wet sweeping may be used to avoid dust dispersal. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------7. Handling and StorageKeep container tightly closed. Store in a cool, dry, well-ventilated area away from moisture. Containers of this material may be hazardous when empty since they retain product residues (dust, solids); observe all warnings and precautions listed for the product. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------8. Exposure Controls/Personal ProtectionAirborne Exposure Limits: -OSHA Permissible Exposure Limit (PEL): 6 mg/m3 (TWA) PEL is for Silica, amorphous, precipitated and gel. -ACGIH Threshold Limit Value (TLV): 10 mg/m3 (TWA) TLV is for Silica - Amorphous, Silica gel. Ventilation System: A system of local and/or general exhaust is recommended to keep employee exposures below the Airborne Exposure Limits. Local exhaust ventilation is generally preferred because it can control the emissions of the contaminant at its source, preventing dispersion of it into the general work area. Please refer to the ACGIH document, Industrial Ventilation, A Manual of Recommended Practices, most recent edition, for details. Personal Respirators (NIOSH Approved): For conditions of use where exposure to the substance is apparent, consult an industrial hygienist. For emergencies, or instances where the exposure levels are not known, use a full-facepiece positive-pressure, air-supplied respirator. WARNING: Air purifying respirators do not protect workers in oxygen-deficient atmospheres. Skin Protection: Wear protective gloves and clean body-covering clothing. Eye Protection: Use chemical safety goggles and/or full face shield where dusting or splashing of solutions is possible. Maintain eye wash fountain and quick-drench facilities in work area. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------9. Physical and Chemical PropertiesAppearance: White granular powder. Odor: Odorless. Solubility: Negligible (







: No CDTA: NoSARA 311/312: Acute: Yes Chronic: Yes Fire: No Pressure: NoReactivity: No (Pure / Solid) Australian Hazchem Code: No information found. Poison Schedule: No information found. WHMIS: This MSDS has been prepared according to the hazard criteria of the Controlled Products Regulations (CPR) and the MSDS contains all of the information required by the CPR. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------16. Other InformationLabel Hazard Warning: CAUTION! HARMFUL IF INHALED. MAY CAUSE IRRITATION. TARGET ORGAN(S):Lungs, respiratory system. Label Precautions: Avoid contact with eyes, skin, clothing. Do not breathe dust. Keep in tightly closed container. Use with adequate ventilation. Wash thoroughly after handling. Label First Aid: If inhaled, remove to fresh air. If not breathing, give artificial respiration. If breathing is difficult, give oxygen. Prompt action is essential. Product Use: Laboratory Reagent. Revision Information: Pure. New 16 section MSDS format, all sections have been revised. Disclaimer: ************************************************************************************************ Mallinckrodt Baker, Inc. provides the information contained herein in good faith but makes no representation as to its comprehensiveness or accuracy. This document is intended only as a guide to the appropriate precautionary handling of the material by a properly trained person using this product. Individuals receiving the information must exercise their independent judgment in determining its appropriateness for a particular purpose. MALLINCKRODT BAKER, INC. MAKES NO REPRESENTATIONS OR WARRANTIES, EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING WITHOUT LIMITATION ANY WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE WITH RESPECT TO THE INFORMATION SET FORTH HEREIN OR THE PRODUCT TO WHICH THE INFORMATION REFERS. ACCORDINGLY, MALLINCKRODT BAKER, INC. WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGES RESULTING FROM USE OF OR RELIANCE UPON THIS INFORMATION. ************************************************************************************************ Prepared by: Strategic Services Division Phone Number: (314) 539-1600 (U.S.A.)


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Just to put my 2 cents in, FLux--"sick" is a very vague word. If you are talking about connective tissue diseases, some studies have shown a correlation with silicone exposure, some have not. However, rupture, encapsulation, localized pain, migration of leaking silicone and tissue necrosis are well-documented side effects of silicone breast implants. Dow Corning itself recommends avoidance or removal of silicone implants in those who have an autoimmune disease. But back to the subject at hand--isn't silica a component of sand and glass? This doesn't sound like something you'd want to ingest.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Localized problems have indeed been documented, but *no valid study showed a correlation between autoimmune disease and the breast implants AFAIK*. Dow Corning got railroaded into making those recommendations as did the FDA in issuing a moratorium on their use. Silica is indeed glass, but I think it depends on the specific type as the anti-gas preparations contain simethicone, a form of silicone (odd is that no one has pinned autoimmune disease on it?).


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Flux, I agree with you that no valid (meaning unassailable) study has shown a correlation, but I firmly believe that neither has any valid study proved that there is no connection. The latest word on the subject, often cited in the media--but never, it seems, quoted in full--is the recent Report of the Independent Review Group. That report concluded that "The question: Do siloxane polymers cuase inflammatory reactions that indirectly provoke immune responses to the patient's own tissues? remains to some extent incompletely resolved. While there is no unambiguous published evidence showing that the majority of recipients of silicone gel breast implants develop immune responses to their own tissues as a consequence of the implant rather than through other factors, the possibility that there is a sub-group of the recipients who do so has not been formally disproved." They go on to say "A real difficulty in addressing this problem is the lack of quantitative information about the incidence, amount, and rate at which silicone polymer escapes from the different types of implants, particularly in the case of implants inserted more than 7-10 years previously. This information has potential significance because siloxane polymers injected directly into tissue can produce an inflammatory reaction." Dow Corning's own animal studies in the '70s showed that silicone acts an an adjuvant, enhancing the ability of the immune system to produce antibiodies to foreign antigens. Their tests also showed that D4 silicone has a strong immunostimulatory and cytotoic action. In addition, Dow knew that significant gel bleed through the implant envelope would occur. An internal memo to their salespeople cautioned them to wash the goo off the implants before previewing them to plastic surgeons. Rhematological symptoms HAVE been causally linked to women who were directly injected with silicone and silica exposure in miners (Caplan's Syndrome). Incidentally, Dow didn't lose the class action lawsuit because the plaintiffs managed to convince a jury that the company made women ill, but because of "breach of duty to warn" and "fraudulent concealment" of their own test results. IMO, this issue is far from decided. I just wish I'd known 20 years ago what I know now. I deserved the right to make an informed choice.


----------



## KristiLynn (Jul 21, 2002)

to everyone who does not believe that silicone can make you sick-i would like to invite you to live my life the last 7 years since i had silicone inserted in my body via-the norplant birthcontrol. it's been hell! i had to have it removed because i bled for 8 months while i was on it and since removed have been diagnosed with cystic acne,depression, endometroisis, arthrits, asthma,allergies, gerd, add, and colitis. i don't think that is a coincedence since i had no health promblems before it!


----------

